# Winter vent covers



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Has anybody direct experience of using winter covers over the cooker and fridge vents? (while using the appliances)
I understand about the carbon monoxide problem, but are you still able to use the oven on gas or the fridge on Gas or electricity?.
We have never used these covers and any advice would be welcome
Thanks

edit,
The reason I ask is that our previous Hymer did not have an oven, however our present Hymer has an oven fitted and what a draft through the vents


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Very interested in any comments on this subject

We have a Chausson flash 08 which had a fridge freezer with grill above, we upgraded to a grill/oven before delivery, when we picked the vehicle up the dealer had put another vent behind the oven giving 3 large vents one above the other, having visited the show this week we noticed that the new Flash 08 now comes with these 3 vents as standard.

I'm thinking that when away in cold weather we may need scarfs and gloves!!!


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

The dealer said that the covers were not to be used at all if the van is occupied


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We always open the window and the top vent would be open while cooking so we are getting ventilation.
The trouble is the drafts (mainly from the oven direction) while relaxing in the evening.
I know we could keep putting the winter covers on and off all the time, but I dont think that they are really made for constant on/off use..
Maybe the answer is what we do already and cover the drafts with a T towel from the inside, however this does not stop all.
Just wondered what everybody else does??


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Good question, i've just bought and fitted these (none in the van :roll: )and was wondering that myself as it can get very cold in the dinete!!! come on tech's wake up and pass us a bone :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The vibes that I am getting is common sense and that these covers are for when a m/h is laid up and out of commission.
Maybe I will make some sort of half way measure or something that can be clipped on and off during the evening.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I have the Dometic on mine and they do not completely cover the vents, there is ample air flow, but it like to know for sure, i could always take them off and just use them at night with the fridge off ect, im just saying it would be handy to know!!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've taken mine off our Cheyenne and just cary them with us so if I jetwash the vanI can put them on to help prevent water getting into the back of the fridge/oven etc. I know they're not completely waterpoof but it does help. Can't say I've noticed any drafts though and we've used the van, and the previous one in all weathers.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Annsman said:


> I've taken mine off our Cheyenne and just cary them with us so if I jetwash the vanI can put them on to help prevent water getting into the back of the fridge/oven etc. I know they're not completely waterpoof but it does help. Can't say I've noticed any drafts though and we've used the van, and the previous one in all weathers.


 8O i wouldn't jetwash your MH, it will blast away the sealent and you'll have no end of water ingress problems!!! just use a brush!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Any more*

Any more answers would be much appreciated


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Grath said:


> Has anybody direct experience of using winter covers over the cooker and fridge vents? (while using the appliances)
> I understand about the carbon monoxide problem, but are you still able to use the oven on gas or the fridge on Gas or electricity?.
> We have never used these covers and any advice would be welcome
> Thanks
> ...


Hi Grath

Just noticed this thread - for what it's worth, I fit our vent covers each winter, never had a problem over the last 4 years 8) and - it does cut down on the draughts. It also saves having to mess about with the temperature settings on the fridge - you'd normally have to reduce the temp setting for winter use, putting the vent covers on negates this.

Can't speak about cooker vents - there doesn't appear to be a cooker vent on my Hymer :roll: - suspect it uses the same venting as the Truma heater, as they're alongside each other 

HTH
Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Sprokit.
It was not a problem with our previous Hymer as no oven and only the small fridge, but our present Hymer has an oven and the large fridge and more vents meaning more drafts particularly from the rear of the oven


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

My Geist has two fridge vents and the winter covers only cover about three quarters of this and we use the fridge in winter with them on, if you look at them they do not cover the gas vent and i dont see how you can get carbon monoxide when running the fridge on electric.

The oven is trunked to a vent and it blows an absolutely freezing draught through the oven facia vents, we use the oven with the cover on and the heat vents into the camper, although all fridges have vents behind them not all ovens do.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

I was wondering about getting some winter fridge covers for our MH so asked at the Dometic stand at the NEC. I told them I would be using the MH every few weeks over the winter and they said, not to bother getting any. :? 


Paul


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

sideways said:


> My Geist has two fridge vents and the winter covers only cover about three quarters of this and we use the fridge in winter with them on, if you look at them they do not cover the gas vent and i dont see how you can get carbon monoxide when running the fridge on electric.
> 
> The oven is trunked to a vent and it blows an absolutely freezing draught through the oven facia vents, we use the oven with the cover on and the heat vents into the camper, although all fridges have vents behind them not all ovens do.


I must look into these covers if they don't cover all and still allow ventilation. Thanks


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*fridge/overn vents*

Greetings,

We have never bothered using the winter vent covers in the past and never had any problems.

Our new Chausson has not got any anyway, and we would not consider getting some.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

No one seems to have explained why the covers are supplied and when and why to use them. The usual motor home* refrigerator is cooled by the "absorption" process where heat is used to effect the cooling.. I know that sounds daft but bear with me :wink:

Absorbtion Refrigeration explained <<< and here <<<

In a motorhome the heat is supplied by a gas flame , an electric element powered by the mains or one powered by the alternator when driving. ( 3 way fridge :wink: )

The process needs quite a bit of heat to work and after powering the absorption process the excess heat from the heater and the heat from inside the fridge must be able to get away ( fridges do not make things cold they "take away" heat) ...the vents allow this to happen.... and this is where the covers come in.... in winter, in very cold conditions the vents work too well and not only take away the heat from the condenser and evaporator but also over cool the heater tube causing unnecessary extra gas or electricity to be used to heat up and power the absorption process.

So in very cold conditions ...ie when its near freezing outside , you may fit the covers. IMO They are not an essential in our normal mild winter , if your van came with em' ...use them if not the I doubt the expense of buying them is worthwhile.

They do not cover the openings completely and also they do not cover the gas flue so there are no CO problems. They do also come in handy to stop power washers damaging the workings and they will help stop the draughts if your fridge is not "room sealed". By that I mean go around all the edges of the fridge with a sealant so that the draughts cannot get from the back of the fridge to the inside of the van ( AFAIK not many manufacturers do this)

Mike

* a few motorhomes will have a compressor fridge...this works the same as a domestic fridge.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Well that answered my questions, thank you for the information


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Overcooling*



spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> No one seems to have explained why the covers are supplied and when and why to use them. The usual motor home* refrigerator is cooled by the "absorption" process where heat is used to effect the cooling.. I know that sounds daft but bear with me :wink:
> 
> ...


I was just about to raise that point.

As stated, the covers are to prevent over cooling. You can use them with gas as they have a vent oin the top and cover most of the bottom air draw vent.

We only use them when the weather is to the extreme. Aviemore, Alps Norway in winter.

Trev.


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

For information I've just fitted these to our MH, on a Dometic fridge freezer (had to order).

We use our van a lot in the winter and its always surprised me that these covers are not supplied with the van, when they are with a caravan!

Anyhow, its not recommended to use the fridge with out the covers when the outside temperature is 8 c or below.

The covers do allow for some ventilation and make the fridge more efficient in cold conditions. 

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Guys & Gals,
I am not just talking about the fridge vents but more about the oven (cooker vent).
It is drafts that I am thinking about and not the cooling.
Thanks Guys


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

As I understood it some years ago when I bought mine, they should only be used when on hook up. I always take mine off if I use gas.
Ian


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

solentviews said:


> As I understood it some years ago when I bought mine, they should only be used when on hook up. I always take mine off if I use gas.
> Ian


Sorry ...that is not exactly right... if they are proper covers they can be used with any fuel...they just restrict the air flow over the back of the fridge allowing the heater tube to get hot enough to cool the fridge :wink:

Mike


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've been wondering about winter vents for the Mk 8 Dometic on our new van. 

It only has one vent and Dometic tell me the older Mk covers will fit. The only problem is they only sell them in pairs and I don't like the idea of paying for two when I only need one.

SDA


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We have an oven vent for which because of the terrible drafts from it have sealed it over BUT have fitted a roof fan to use when the oven is in use, for us this works just fine. As for the fridge vents I purchased two for winter use as per the recommend by thetford.

Regards


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge covers*

Hi

Here is a quote from the Thetford manual

"If you use the refrigerator when the outdoor temp is below 8 degrees C, install the Thetford vent/winter storage cover.....The cover protects your refrigerator from exceesively cold air. The winter cover is a refrigerator accessory obtainable from your caravan dealer.

TIP - it is advisable to use the winter/storage cover if you are not going to use the vehicle for a long period of time.

Do not use the winter/storage cover in temperatures greater than 8 degrees C as this can damage the cooling unit at the rear of the fridge"

I have never used the covers, but a set were supplied with the motorhome.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Fridge covers*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is a quote from the Thetford manual
> 
> ...


Somebody told me the other day that European converters never supply the winter covers with their new vans, whereas UK converters always do.

Why?

Nobody seems to know.

SDA


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The majority of the answers seem to answer the fridge draft which is not as much as the gale that comes in from the rear of the oven.
I think I will cover the oven vent when not in use.
Thanks guys & Gals


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Grath said:


> sideways said:
> 
> 
> > My Geist has two fridge vents and the winter covers only cover about three quarters of this and we use the fridge in winter with them on, if you look at them they do not cover the gas vent and i dont see how you can get carbon monoxide when running the fridge on electric.
> ...


I'm sure i told you about them ealier as i've just bought mine!!! anyway good luck


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*winter vent covers*

the oven in our hymer won t light with th covers on nor will the blown air heating


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Just checked my Flash 03 (2010) and all 3 vents are the same size, they are the standard Thetford (small) vents.

Therefore, I've purchased 3 of them. 2 for the Fridge vents and 1 for the Grill vent.

Hopefully it'll stop the tornado that was passing through the grill vent on Saturday night happening again.

When parking up, I kept thinking....."Hmmm, vents are side on to the wind....." However, as it was also heavy rain, didn't fancy my chances reversing off what could of been (it wasn't though) a soggy pitch.

EDIT: Have no idea why I just responded to this thread, my search popped up the wrong thread and I didn't realise..... :lol: :roll:


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I'm not sure that I've ever seen an oven vent on a British 'van. Most ovens will be taking their combustion air from inside the 'van and I suspect NCC whole 'van ventilation stipulations allow for this.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> Has anybody direct experience of using winter covers over the cooker and fridge vents? (while using the appliances)
> I understand about the carbon monoxide problem, but are you still able to use the oven on gas or the fridge on Gas or electricity?.
> We have never used these covers and any advice would be welcome
> Thanks
> ...


I seem to recall reading recently in a magazine recently that it is recommended to use fridge vent covers when the temp gets down outside below 8*C to ensure fridge works effectively. Keep meaning to check with DOMETIC before doing it.

Info at www.a-tconsulting.co.uk/caravan_tech/fridges.html


----------

